# ?

## ACC

,  .
  -   ,     ...   .
  - . 
   ,     3,5    .
     ,   ,        -    ,      ,     ...

   - ,        ?
        -        ?

----------


## Lari-Karlson

. ,     .       :Smilie:

----------


## buxgalter

?
    .    . 6-   . .
 ,   ,    -   - , , , .
           .
       .    :       .
, ,    ,       .
     -      -         :Embarrassment:

----------


## LP

, ,     () -.

----------


## slavok_bs

,                 ERP ,    .       .    1  81  __  ,

----------


## vera5_85

slavok bs     1:8,           ,       ,      000,    001,,,,         .  ,,,        002  ,     :Wink:

----------


## buxgalter

*slavok_bs*
  ( -  ,       ,    )
   !!!

----------


## slavok_bs

> slavok bs     1:8,           ,       ,      000,    001,,,,         .  ,,,        002  ,


  :Smilie: 

   ,      1 77  1 8

----------


## vera5_85

!!         !!

----------

,   .


    .    4      (,   ..)
  .. -        :Frown: 
   , ..      .
       ?  ?  ?    - ,   ?

 .

----------


## ufinn

> ,   .
> 
> 
>     .    4      (,   ..)
>   .. -       
>    , ..      .
>        ?  ?  ?    - ,   ?
> 
>  .


   :        "..."       "...",    ,   ,     ..,      ,     ...  ,    -       -   -

----------


## stas

*ufinn*, , ,  :

_            ,               ( ,       )._

----------


## kuzia

> ,   ,    -   - , , , .
>            .


  ? . ?

----------


## z_zajka

.

     , ,   50 000 .    17 000 .

    -      85 000 .    29 000 .

----------

